# Eliott vs Suning: i numeri e le cifre.



## admin (8 Febbraio 2020)

Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 febbraio, fa un confronto tra Elliott e Suning, proprietari di Milan e Inter.

Ecco l'infografica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 febbraio, fa un confronto tra Elliott e Suning, proprietari di Milan e Inter.
> 
> Ecco l'infografica



Prestare attenzione alla voce sponsorizzazioni per capire il cancro che Idiott è per il Milan.

P.s: che poi Suning in realtà ne ha messi ben di più di 131 milioni di sponsorizzazioni. I 131 sono quelli direttamente riconducibili a Suning, i restanti provengono da controllate, fino ad arrivare ad una cifra di 227 milioni in tre anni.

E le sponsorizzazioni poi sono collegate agli investimenti sul mercato ovviamente, perché facendo crescere il fatturato del club poi il medesimo può permettersi di spendere di più sul mercato senza incappare nelle pastoie burocratiche della UEFA.


----------



## Butcher (8 Febbraio 2020)

Un fallimento su tutta la linea


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Prestare attenzione alla voce sponsorizzazioni per capire il cancro che Idiott è per il Milan.
> 
> P.s: che poi Suning in realtà ne ha messi ben di più di 131 milioni di sponsorizzazioni. I 131 sono quelli direttamente riconducibili a Suning, i restanti provengono da controllate, fino ad arrivare ad una cifra di 227 milioni in tre anni.
> 
> E le sponsorizzazioni poi sono collegate agli investimenti sul mercato ovviamente, perché facendo crescere il fatturato del club poi il medesimo può permettersi di spendere di più sul mercato senza incappare nelle pastoie burocratiche della UEFA.



Per onestá, la voce principale é la somma di prezzo di acquisto e aumento d8 capitale. Che rappresenta quanto la proprietá ha direttamente iniettato nel club.

Suning 270 milioni
Elliott 568 milioni.

Le sponsorizzazioni da holding sono importanti, ma ricevono nave è un servizio “la visibilitá” che in parte invece puó essere venduta sul mercato.

Gli investimenti sul mercato invece non hanno senso, in quanto sono totalmente a carico del club.

I prestiti..... possono contare zero, negativo (se interessi sopra mercato) o qualche milioni (se interessi sotto il livello di mercato).


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Prestare attenzione alla voce sponsorizzazioni per capire il cancro che Idiott è per il Milan.
> 
> P.s: che poi Suning in realtà ne ha messi ben di più di 131 milioni di sponsorizzazioni. I 131 sono quelli direttamente riconducibili a Suning, i restanti provengono da controllate, fino ad arrivare ad una cifra di 227 milioni in tre anni.
> 
> E le sponsorizzazioni poi sono collegate agli investimenti sul mercato ovviamente, perché facendo crescere il fatturato del club poi il medesimo può permettersi di spendere di più sul mercato senza incappare nelle pastoie burocratiche della UEFA.



eh ma guarda la voce prrestiti ,siamo pulitissimi noi, campioni di Bilancio


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 febbraio, fa un confronto tra Elliott e Suning, proprietari di Milan e Inter.
> 
> Ecco l'infografica



Numeri impietosi.

Mi domando come fa Elliott a sostenere questa situazione, che trasmette un segnale di incompetenza, al minimo. E per degli strozzini che devono produrre denaro, non è per niente bello. Come si fa a non parlare di complotti.

Io mi aspetto che alla posa del primo mattone dello stadio si materializzi dal nulla una coda di compratori dell'AC Milan 1899. E che Gazidis stia lavorando in tal senso, visto che sul lato commerciale vale zero.

In caso contrario, dovremo aspettare Milan-Monza 0-2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Numeri impietosi.
> 
> Mi domando come fa Elliott a sostenere questa situazione, che trasmette un segnale di incompetenza, al minimo. E per degli strozzini che devono produrre denaro, non è per niente bello. Come si fa a non parlare di complotti.
> 
> ...



bo si vede che non si vergognano...

io, fossi in loro, regalerei il milan e sparirei per un po'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2020)

In realtà a leggere quei numeri tranne per il discorso sponsorizzazioni da Holding ( importantissimo ) chi ne esce male è proprio Suning.


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Quando scade il nostro contratto con Emirates??


----------



## sunburn (8 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per onestá, la voce principale é la somma di prezzo di acquisto e aumento d8 capitale. Che rappresenta quanto la proprietá ha direttamente iniettato nel club.
> 
> Suning 270 milioni
> Elliott 568 milioni.


Per onestà intellettuale, bisogna ricordare che gli “aumenti di capitale” sono stati in larghissima parte per far fronte all’esposizione che la Rossoneri sport investment aveva nei confronti di(...UDITE UDITE...) ELLIOT. 
In pratica li hanno messi da una parte e se li sono ripresi dall’altra. Di che parliamo? Suvvia!




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le sponsorizzazioni da holding sono importanti, ma ricevono nave è un servizio “la visibilitá” che in parte invece puó essere venduta sul mercato.
> 
> Gli investimenti sul mercato invece non hanno senso, in quanto sono totalmente a carico del club


Gli investimenti sul mercato sono totalmente a carico del club, il cui potere di spesa(come tu ci insegni) dipende dal fatturato. Togliamo i 130 milioni provenienti direttamente da Suning e i 100 milioni provenienti da aziende asiatiche vicine a Suning e poi vediamo se l’Inter può permettersi Lukaku, Conte, Barella, Eriksen e via dicendo.


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2020)

Stiamo parlando di due casi diversi. Suning ha voluto comprare l'Inter, è il prorpietario. Elliot se l'e trovato in pegno e sta agendo da soggetto che deve rivenderlo, non l'ha voluto e non ha minima intenzione di spenderci più del dovuto. Lo stadio sarà fondamentale, il prossimo passaggio di mano sarà ad un proprietario che ha voluto il Milan. Esempio, se Li avesse accettato l'offerta di Commisso ora il proprietario del Milan sarebbe lui, un vero proprietario. Elliot è una sorta di "procuratore fallimentare".


----------



## diavolo (8 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 febbraio, fa un confronto tra Elliott e Suning, proprietari di Milan e Inter.
> 
> Ecco l'infografica



Crescita fatturato +198 VS -58 alè!


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà a leggere quei numeri tranne per il discorso sponsorizzazioni da Holding ( importantissimo ) chi ne esce male è proprio Suning.



Concordo. I nostri numeri sono ottimi. Il problema è che non hanno portato a nulla sul piano sportivo...


----------



## edoardo (8 Febbraio 2020)

Elliott è un presta soldi,finchè non avremo una vera proprietà rimarremo sempre mediocri.Meno male che il nano ci aveva messo in mani sicure


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale, bisogna ricordare che gli “aumenti di capitale” sono stati in larghissima parte per far fronte all’esposizione che la Rossoneri sport investment aveva nei confronti di(...UDITE UDITE...) ELLIOT.
> In pratica li hanno messi da una parte e se li sono ripresi dall’altra. Di che parliamo? Suvvia!
> 
> 
> Gli investimenti sul mercato sono totalmente a carico del club, il cui potere di spesa(come tu ci insegni) dipende dal fatturato. Togliamo i 130 milioni provenienti direttamente da Suning e i 100 milioni provenienti da aziende asiatiche vicine a Suning e poi vediamo se l’Inter può permettersi Lukaku, Conte, Barella, Eriksen e via dicendo.



Avrebbe potuto prestare i soldi al Milan e pagare il debito con il dalle casse del Milan riempite con il suo prestito (come ha sempre fatto Thoir e in gran parte Suning), inoltre farsi pagare gli interessi.
Inoltre il secondo si Puma to di capitale da 135 milioni era totalmente per saldare debiti non verso Elliott.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh ma guarda la voce prrestiti ,siamo pulitissimi noi, campioni di Bilancio



Perché mentre Suning i soldi all’Inter li presta, Elliott li “regala” (li trasferisce in conto capitale)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale, bisogna ricordare che gli “aumenti di capitale” sono stati in larghissima parte per far fronte all’esposizione che la Rossoneri sport investment aveva nei confronti di(...UDITE UDITE...) ELLIOT.
> In pratica li hanno messi da una parte e se li sono ripresi dall’altra. Di che parliamo? Suvvia!
> 
> 
> ...




Amen. Nulla da aggiungere. Oggi come sempre è la proprietà a fare la disponibilità economica del club, un tempo lo faceva direttamente, ora indirettamente con le sponsorizzazioni, ma sempre di quello parliamo. Il mecenatismo è morto davvero solo per il Milan, per tutti gli altri (a meno che non si parli di club talmente ricchi che possono davvero camminare solo sulle loro gambe) no.



Mika ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di due casi diversi. Suning ha voluto comprare l'Inter, è il prorpietario. Elliot se l'e trovato in pegno e sta agendo da soggetto che deve rivenderlo, non l'ha voluto e non ha minima intenzione di spenderci più del dovuto. Lo stadio sarà fondamentale, il prossimo passaggio di mano sarà ad un proprietario che ha voluto il Milan. Esempio, se Li avesse accettato l'offerta di Commisso ora il proprietario del Milan sarebbe lui, un vero proprietario. Elliot è una sorta di "procuratore fallimentare".



Con Commisso saremmo stati finiti davvero, però. Pur avendo, Commisso, un patrimonio personale superiore ai Singer, non è roba da Milan. Con loro ci saremmo stabilizzati nella mediocrità, Idiott almeno nonostante ci faccia mangiare guano non è qui per restare e quindi abbiamo altre prospettive (anche perché con l’approvazione dello stadio un Commisso o gente di quel livello semplicemente il Milan non potrà permetterselo).



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché mentre Suning i soldi all’Inter li presta, Elliott li “regala” (li trasferisce in conto capitale)




Uno strozzino che regala soldi..... Idiott riavrà tutto indietro con plusvalenza annessa al momento della cessione, gli strozzini non regalano soldi manco per mangiarsi una pizza alla Barchetta in via Tesio di fronte a San Siro nel post partita.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Numeri impietosi.
> 
> Mi domando come fa Elliott a sostenere questa situazione, che trasmette un segnale di incompetenza, al minimo. E per degli strozzini che devono produrre denaro, non è per niente bello. Come si fa a non parlare di complotti.
> 
> ...



Un Milan con stadio ed SA della UEFA tutto avrà meno che problemi ad attirare investitori importanti, considerando oltre al brand internazionale che è, anche la situazione economica di Milano, in continua crescita.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per onestá, la voce principale é la somma di prezzo di acquisto e aumento d8 capitale. Che rappresenta quanto la proprietá ha direttamente iniettato nel club.
> 
> Suning 270 milioni
> Elliott 568 milioni.
> ...



Ti ha già risposto Sunburn, dire che guardare gli investimenti sul mercato abbia senso in quanto totalmente a carico del club è insensato, visto che se il club aumenta il fatturato e può fare certe spese sul mercato in primis lo deve agli sforzi economici della proprietà che pompa i ricavi. Se l’Inter avesse dovuto crescere da sola tanti auguri.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un Milan con stadio ed SA della UEFA tutto avrà meno che problemi ad attirare investitori importanti, considerando oltre al brand internazionale che è, anche la situazione economica di Milano, in continua crescita.



Certo. Demonio permettendo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Demonio permettendo.



Se c’è ancora lui dietro a tutto dubito fortemente che rinuncerà ai guadagni della cessione del Milan che con lo stadio aumenterà esponenzialmente il suo valore. Non credo sia così folle da volerci perdere centinaia di milioni di euro solo per non vedere un Milan vincente con un’altra proprietà.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se c’è ancora lui dietro a tutto dubito fortemente che rinuncerà ai guadagni della cessione del Milan che con lo stadio aumenterà esponenzialmente il suo valore. Non credo sia così folle da volerci perdere centinaia di milioni di euro solo per non vedere un Milan vincente con un’altra proprietà.



Me lo auguro. Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo, e qui stiamo parlando di uno psicopatico.

E' necessario vedere quanto è forte il suo ego, dimostrando che è stato un presidente unico e irripetibile, anche a costo di distruggerci, e quanto è invece forte il richiamo del denaro che gli servirà verosimilmente per pagarsi qualche anno di vita in più grazie alle cure mediche. E per finanziare il suo morente partito e le sgualdrine di corte.

Speriamo sia più forte la seconda ragione. Io non mi pronuncio per ora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro. Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo, e qui stiamo parlando di uno psicopatico.
> 
> E' necessario vedere quanto è forte il suo ego, dimostrando che è stato un presidente unico e irripetibile, anche a costo di distruggerci, e quanto è invece forte il richiamo del denaro che gli servirà verosimilmente per pagarsi qualche anno di vita in più grazie alle cure mediche. E per finanziare il suo morente partito e le sgualdrine di corte.
> 
> Speriamo sia più forte la seconda ragione. Io non mi pronuncio per ora.





Non dimenticare che ci sono i figli di mezzo. Dubito accettino di rinunciare ai dividendi per soddisfare l’ego di quel vecchio cialtrone.


----------

